# Trigger shot panic - urgent



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi All,

We just did the Ovitrelle trigger shot and as hubby pushed it down it made several loud clicking sounds.

I was expecting it to be silent like the stimms but it sounded like he was clicking it up and down (like clicking a biro on and off) but he swears he wasn't.

Did anyone else find this? I am so worried we haven't done it right because the Clinic said 'no ovitrelle, no eggs!'


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I haven't used it myself I used Pregnyl , is it a pen or syringe? I'm presuming its empty now? 
L x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just googled it, its a pen?

There's loads of videos on you tube watch and see if it looks/sounds the same 

I'm sure alls fine!


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bless you it sounds fine

I read that then and thought you'd forgotten to do it at the time they'd said, which definitely would be more of an issue!

Good luck!


----------



## Mel01c (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds fine to me. It's the pen clicking down through the numbers. If you've got the same as me, you need to set the number on the pen to 250 and then when you inject press on it until it clicks around to 0.
Hope that helps.


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Mel, did yours click as you did it? Also, hubby twisted it again afterwards to show me what it did to try and ease my worries but some more meds came out!?! Is there more than 250 in it? Xx


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

P.S. Been on YouTube - they all seem quiet to me. I am sooooooo worried xx


----------



## Mel01c (Dec 29, 2013)

Haven't done mine yet but it's the exact same type as my gonal f pens and they clicked down through the dose. The clicking literally is the end of the pen cycling down the dosage numbers, is nothing to do with the actual medication. The reason the Gonal F pens click is because users can set their own dose and they do it by twisting it to the number for their dose.  When the pen is depressed the numbers swivel back around to 0 which produces the clicking noise.  It's just a mechanism to help users ensure they get the right dose. 


I've just had a look at my otrivelle pen and there's a little bit more than the 250 dose in there. The gonal f pens always had a bit more in them,  sometimes up to 50 UI more so it looks like they do something similar with otrivelle. The clicking really is normal,  as long as you did it how your nurses taught you and at the right time you'll be fine.

Hope that helps. 

Xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi pls don't worry my too clicked as dose went down until it went to 0
as mel01c said the clicking is normal try and relax all will be ok 

K xxx


----------



## Mel01c (Dec 29, 2013)

Just did my Otrivelle injection and the pen clicked during administering the drugs and there was a bit left in the pen after I'd done the right dose. so i'm sure what you did is absolutely fine. 

Hope you've stopped stressing and good luck for Monday. 

xxx


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh you ladies are a Godsend! Thank you so so much. That has eased my mind loads now. Thank you thank you thank you. Xxx


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks Mel, really really appreciate you coming on here to let me know 

Good luck for Monday!! Xx


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hopefully your mind is already at ease from reading the replies but just thought i'd add mine clicked too and I had egg collection over a week ago and it was all fine so obviously wasn't a problem.

Good Luck  

Boo xx


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks Bubbabooboo.

Well it's less than 24 hours to egg collection and I'm getting more and more anxious 

Trying hard to calm my nerves but not having too much luck 

Plus, when I'm nervous, I drink tea! As of midnight, I can't have anything 

Please tell me I'm worrying for nothing xx


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

I can honestly say i didn't think egg collection was that bad. I had sedation and although you do feel some pain it is brief and not that extreme, i remember wincing a little and then they gave me gas and air and i don't remember anything after that other than them telling me the number of eggs they got. You will probably get some period type cramps after and some bloating which is what i found worst but i found bananas and actimal yoghurt drinks made the world of difference and i was soon as good as new. 

I know it's easy to say and hard to believe but you will be fine hun

Boo xx


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you - they've told me I won't remember anything so I'm hoping not to remember any pain at all.  Although it isn't a full general I am having they have said I won't know anything about it, thank heavens. Although that in itself is a challenge for me xx


----------

